# Biorb 60 L



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

What to put in a biorb 60Litre 16 gallon tank, biological filtration tropical, prefering either a large shoal of small fish like somesort of tetra or 1 or 2 large fish like a type of cichlid, any suggestions ?

any reply`s appreciated.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Avoid any bigger fish that are very active. I think guppies and small tetra are well suited to the biorb. 

Cardinals maybe?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

what about black ghost knifes


----------



## Conbane (Jul 18, 2010)

not a chance they will out grow a 60 litre tank easily, i'd say go with a few different types of tetra and a siamese fighter or something


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

philo said:


> what about black ghost knifes


please research any potential fish you would like to keep , black ghost knife fish grow very large, mine was about 15 inches and lived in a 6x2x2 tank ....i have to say i a not a fan of biorb's the filtration is not the best tbh , so stick to a few small tetra's or similar size fish


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

how about a single krib


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

philo said:


> how about a single krib


a krib is not suitable for a biorb imo , maybe write a list of what you like and then maybe we can give you an idea on what maybe best to keep in it . Just a question does your biorb have a heater with it ?


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

of course it has a heater in it im not that stupid although i do understand why you would ask that, itis set to 24
um
neon tetra
cardinal tetra
glowlight tetra
ruby barb 
cherry barb
harlequins
some sort of molly preferably black lyretail
gouramis
suckermouth catfish just a small species
clown loach
not all togeather of course and if you say yes to any of the species can you please say how many and difficulty please


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

philo said:


> neon tetra - yes 10 - 15 easy difficulty
> cardinal tetra - yes 10 - 15 easy difficulty
> glowlight tetra - yes 7 - 10 easy difficulty
> ruby barb - yes 5 or so easy
> ...


^^^

Just my 2pence worth, others may disagree with me, I have experience with Ancistrus and Gourami, but am piecing together bits of info in my head for the rest


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

silver dollars 
discus


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I would forget a the clown loach , imo 60l biorb is too small for these fish plus they like to be in groups , the others though seem fine to me


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

philo said:


> silver dollars
> discus


NO to both, both get too big, and Discus are a bitch to look after. Not a beginners fish for sure.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

what unique fish could i put in there, not like tetra or anything, angelfish or any other nice unusual fish like that


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

philo said:


> of course it has a heater in it im not that stupid although i do understand why you would ask that, itis set to 24
> um
> neon tetra yes 10 ish easy
> cardinal tetra as above
> ...


 



philo said:


> silver dollars
> discus


are you taking the pickle


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

how about water :whistling2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

philo said:


> what unique fish could i put in there, not like tetra or anything, angelfish or any other nice unusual fish like that


tbh if you want something different then you need to get a decent size tank , the problem with biorbs is that the filtration isnt great and they have very little surface area let alone the water volume which is an issue


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

what if youlower the water level so there is a larger surface area


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

philo said:


> what if youlower the water level so there is a larger surface area


but you will then have less volume , so less fish you can keep .....you can only keep small tetra size fish in a biorb , barbs or any type are fast swimming fish so length is important , i you want to keep angel fish ect then a minimum 4ft tank is needed


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

IMO, look at small shrimp.
A BiOrb is a bit oddly shaped to be an ideal shrimp home, but it should be fine for a group of cherry shrimp (these are bright red shrimp that grow to 2-4cm max.)
They are really interesting and attractive to watch, and are fine with or without a heater.

There are also a couple of other species - yellow shrimp (similar to cherry shrimp but bright yellow), tadpole shrimp (weird looking shrimps that look a lot like horseshoe crabs and are pretty fun to keep) and snowball shrimp (similar to cherry shrimp but a stunning white). These are a bit harder to get hold of and CANNOT be mixed with each other or with cherry shrimp for various reasons.

I would not advise larger shrimp like green shrimp, amano shrimp, red nose shrimp or clawed shrimp in a BiOrb. Nor would I advise keeping crystal red shrimp, sulawesi shrimp or blue tiger shrimp as they are hard to care for (very hard in the case of the Sulawesis.)

They are fine on most fish foods but they prefer sinking pellets, and regular additions of spirulina flakes or herbivore diets.

Here are some links with good photos to help you choose:
Snowball Shrimp - Snowball Shrimp .:. Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis sp. white .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page
Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp
Cherry Shrimp - Red Cherry Shrimp .:. Neocaridina heteropoda sp. "Red Cherry" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page
Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp
Yellow Shrimp - Yellow Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm
Yellow Shrimp .:. Neocaridina heterpoda var. yellow .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page
Tadpole shrimp (Triops) - MyTriops - Triops as Pets
Triops longicaudatus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

how about a tilapia butterkofferi?












































:whistling2:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

A thought just occured, i have a small-ish clear seal tank i just found in the garage it is roughly 24 inch by 16 inch by 12 inch length height width, what could happily live in there, any dwarf cichlids that could go in there like the kribor anything from the list


----------



## Conbane (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd go back to the original idea.
Set up your biorb, keep a few small fish ( neons or black tetras etc) get used to maintaining a tropical tank, doing your water changes, testing your water and so on.
Once you have do this and learnt on the fly about the ammonia and nitrogen cycles 
(strongly suggest some advance reading here though!), then start to think about how you want to specialize in the type of fish you keep ( community fish, species tank, oddballs) and set your new tank up accordingly. Its worth noting that alot of the oddball species do have some pretty strict water requirements, not the best place to be starting out I feel.
Without trying to sound condescending, to be a good tropical keeper, you have to learn the hobby from the bottom up, so a billy basic 60 litre tank, with built in filtration is as good a start as any.

Good luck
Garry


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

hey hey hey, who said that i havent kept tropical fish before, although it was only a couple of guppys and around 6 neon tetra i do know about the nitrogen cycle, i am not inexperienced but imnot an expert.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

no more fish peeps giving their views on the 24inch tank


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

philo said:


> hey hey hey, who said that i havent kept tropical fish before, although it was only a couple of guppys and around 6 neon tetra i do know about the nitrogen cycle, i am not inexperienced but imnot an expert.


maybe if you researched the fish you liked in the first place people would not assume you were new to fishkeeping , your list of potential fish for the biorb was not researched at all , tbh even in a 24 inch tank you would be looking at the same type fish as i first said , to keep anything else will require a bigger tank ....do some research into the needs of any fish you like


----------

